# Loading Patterns for Building Massive Muscle



## Arnold (Sep 7, 2011)

Loading Patterns for Building Massive Muscle by WarriorFX In general, overloading is the practice of applying a load greater than what a power-producing source is capable of withstanding. In machinery, this excessive burden can result in equipment failure. In the human body, this application results in adaptation to subsequently withstand even greater demands. When an [...]

*Read More...*


----------

